# juvi reds



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

i know there too young but i have 2 reds rubbing up against each other sort of shaking back and forth , and there not biting at each other , is this soon to be a breeding pair ?? kinda like puppy love haaaaaaaa !!! anyone else had this ??


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

What is their size???

Jim


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

only 2 1/2 inches


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

not even close

wait a year more


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

or a "3 ince


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

is it liegel in greec?


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

6-7" they will be able to breed.


----------

